# Stingrays with Haps?



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

I've seen a few stingrays for sale recently. I'd always assumed stingrays were like sharks and not even the larger tanks most people have are proper for them. But from what I've read it sounds like some rays can be properly kept in tanks that have a surface area of at least 6 x 2.

I plan to have a 6 x 3 x 27" tank with large haps. *Are there any stingrays I can keep in such a tank with larger haps? What about the motoro stingray? *

From what I've read that's one of the easier to keep, smaller in size, and more readily available stingrays. Plus it looks great!

Also, if you have *any links to good information on various freshwater stingrays* please post them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You might get more people with stingray experience if you post in the General Aquaria forum. Also do a search because I've seen this topic before. I think the answer is it's better to keep a species tank for rays, but I can't remember for sure.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks. i reposted in the general cichlid discussion section. hopefully people will respond there instead of here.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

you need to have a power heads in the tank with strong currents becasue rays get there air from the water moving past there gills. Rays will also eat anything that they can fit in their mouths so keep that in mind.
Id be more worried about haps aggresive nature.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

cholile said:


> thanks. i reposted in the general cichlid discussion section. hopefully people will respond there instead of here.


Moved to right section, and duplicate removed. Thanks.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

cholile said:


> I plan to have a 6 x 3 x 27" tank with large haps. *Are there any stingrays I can keep in such a tank with larger haps? What about the motoro stingray? *


 the #1 trouble i have had, with placing stingray into a community type tank, occurs when the stingray has not been thoroughly acclimated to tank life. the most important acclimation step, and often times the most difficult, is to assure the ray is recognizing the same foods as it's competitors. a pellet eating ray is your best bet for success. second option is to hand feed the ray, but this also needs to be accomplished during acclimation, and many competitors will learn how to steal this food from the ray regardless. even herbivores will steal an earthworm from a shy stingray. filtration upgrades are also imperative. 
it can be quite difficult to collect stingray experiences. arowana forums will sometimes include ray keeping discussions. i keep a collection of 8 stingray. HTH.


----------



## cholile (Oct 28, 2007)

amazing. do you keep these rays with haps? do you know if that's possible?

and which rays, if any are compatible with haps, would you recommend as the easiest to care for, not too large, and yet still attractive.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day guys,

I don't know if I'm missing something, but aren't you talking about keeping fresh water South American rays with African cichlids?

I would of thought these fish had totally different water needs for a start.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

cholile said:


> do you keep these rays with haps? do you know if that's possible? and which rays, if any are compatible with haps, would you recommend as the easiest to care for, not too large, and yet still attractive.


 keeping stingray with other fish, in particular cichlids, can be difficult. not impossible...but some forethought certainly needs to take place before buying either. there are many haplochromines too aggressive, either when feeding or breeding, that would stress a 'ray plenty. but i have kept stingray with frontosa, and even though they come from opposite ends of the earth, they make excellent tank mates. the mature disposition of each fish is THE most important consideration. 
the common motoro is a great starter ray. be cautious while shopping though. because shipping is such a dominant part of the investment (healthy rays are shipped one/box by caring sellers), and acclimation requires such demanding efforts, most stingray are sold too soon, and in a weakened condition. HTH.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

From my understanding when my brother used to have a ray are sensitive to their water quality and need an acidic tank since they're from the amazon basin. I think they'd be ok with the fish but the high ph the haps should have would be bad for the ray.


----------

